# Timber selection for windows, advice needed



## Arir (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all 
i am about to embark on building some awning windows, these windows are under cover with a roof above them, they will be painted.

window dimensions are approximately 850 x 450mm with a frame that i will also build.

i am thinking of doing this from maple and was looking for your thoughts on this.

our other windows and doors are made from western red cedar which look very nice and are just protected in a clear varnish by sikkens.

using red cedar on these windows is a waste as they will be painted over.

Do you think maple is ok or should i be looking at some other timbers,

plan is to use 32 to 35mm thick timber, about 50 to 60mm wide, windows will have an electric winder installed as they are high up and cannot be opened with a manual winder. windows will be made with mortice and tennon joins, abot 7mm glass installed in them

frame will be most likley made from about 138mm x 32mm maple, joins will be made with rabbet/dado. i did look at mitre lock joints but dont have a bit to work with timber of 32mm thickness, my bit i have is from 12 to 25mm timber thickness.
if mitre lock joins is a good way to do the join i am happy to invest in a suitable bit.
open to suggestions and thoughts.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arir said:


> Hi all
> i am about to embark on building some awning windows, these windows are under cover with a roof above them, they will be painted.
> 
> window dimensions are approximately 850 x 450mm with a frame that i will also build.
> ...


mortise and tenon on the joints...

do you have vertical grain fir there???
Alder..
Poplar...
clear pine...
Juniper...


----------



## Arir (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for the reply
i did see a supplier who has Alder, i need to contact them to verify they actually stock it.
Clear pine shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Try Trend Timbers...*

Hi Ari, not sure where you are in Sydney, but try Trend Timbers.

Trend Timbers | Home

They should be able to help you. [no association, just a satisfied repeat customer]..

This is an older list, but may help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that they are probably made from quite a variety of woods, probably dependant on what is locally available and of a reasonable cost. In my area it's D fir, spruce, pine, and occasionally Western red cedar. That' what happens to be locally available.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ari

Maple isn't normally regarded as a durable timber (i.e. weather-resistant), although in your part of the world that may be less of an issue. M&Ts are far better than finger joints for windows - you'd never see a professionally done one made that way

Regards

Phil


----------



## Arir (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for the info guys,
James i am about 2 hours from Trend timber, i am in the city, will contact them, may be a good drive out there to take a look and see what they have.
thank you for the list


----------

